# Halloween Costume Ideas for Pregnant Women?



## lotusdebi

What are your favorite Halloween costume ideas for pregnant women?

I'm looking for ideas...


----------



## Ruthla

Get a huge orange t-shirt or sweatshirt, and paint a jack-o-lantern face on it (or glue on black felt to make a face.) Use elastic or a belt under your belly to give it more of a "pumpkin" look.

Go as a pregnant bride or a pregnant nun

Or just use any old costume that would work equally well pg or not (witch, literary character, etc.)


----------



## wanderinggypsy

For an indoor halloween party, I'd say wear a cropped top and low rise pants, and paint your belly orange like a pumpkin! Or paint a monster face on it.


----------



## katt

I was thinking Catholic School Girl or Nun... but i'm sure those have been done and I don't have the garb for such costumes.

Skeleton with a baby skeleton on your tummy

Paint yourself green and go as a Jade Buddah

Depending on weather:
Short shorts, white tank, colored bra, Pigtails etc...


----------



## pumpkinsmama

Get the clown costume with the huge wire hoop waist... IYKWIM! I look hillarious in it, and as my belly is still smaller than the artificially created one, it is uber comfy!


----------



## EvolvingMama

When I was pregnant with my first child, to a Halloween party I wore a short black tight dress with black tights and a white circle with an "8" drawn on on my belly....an 8-ball!


----------



## BarnGoddess

I don't guess either of these would be very simple, but I was thinking about geting a big cardboard box and fixing it up to look like an oven. get it, like you have a bun in the oven? Or (not sure exactly how you would accomplish this), but go as a big jar of Preggo Spaghetti sauce. =)


----------



## beckydv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarnGoddess* 
...I was thinking about geting a big cardboard box and fixing it up to look like an oven. get it, like you have a bun in the oven?

I saw a costume like this for sale online.







It actually looked horrible and I thought it could be much better done homemade!

At first I was thinking of dressing as a tree (brown pants, green top with leaves) and trying to build a nest around my belly, which would be an egg. But I think I'm going to go with pregnant bride or pregnant prom queen.


----------



## beaner&tiegs

I saw one once that I loved - the woman wore a one-piece longjohn set dyed dark green, and made a cap for her head to look like a pea pod - and then had a light green shirt on underneath with buttons undone so that her belly hung out - a pea in the pod!


----------



## darsmama

Funny this thread is here, I was thinking of this last night.
I was thinking of being a Playboy Bunny who saw better days. You know bent ear, ripped fishnets, holding a 'can' of beer in one hand, obviously pregnant.
Wonder how many people would think it was funny...


----------



## wanderinggypsy

I LOVE the playboy bunny who's seen better days idea. if entering a sontest you'd have to use the term 'playboy mommy' at some point.


----------



## avalonfaith

i had a friend who was mother earth. she painted the world on her belly.


----------



## lotusdebi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avalonfaith* 
i had a friend who was mother earth. she painted the world on her belly.

This is actually what I was thinking about doing! I saw a belly painting gallery on a belly cast site I was looking at, and I loved the idea!


----------



## Fuamami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darsmama* 
Funny this thread is here, I was thinking of this last night.
I was thinking of being a Playboy Bunny who saw better days. You know bent ear, ripped fishnets, holding a 'can' of beer in one hand, obviously pregnant.
Wonder how many people would think it was funny...

Me! That's great. I had a friend who dressed up as a "fallen" angel, blacked out tooth, crooked halo, pregnant. It was pretty funny.


----------



## juliansmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avalonfaith* 
i had a friend who was mother earth. she painted the world on her belly.


I love this idea!


----------



## xmysticprincessx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckydv* 
But I think I'm going to go with pregnant bride or pregnant prom queen.









your comment made me think of this poor girl!

http://uglydress.stores.yahoo.net/pregpromdres.html

this guy i went to college with would somehow find all of these interesting links... how he found this one, i have no clue.


----------



## darsmama

Playboy Bunny mommy I think I will be...Ooh, this should be fun...
I loooove Halloween


----------



## hubris

When I was pg with Griffin, I wanted to be a "pregnant pause" - wearing all black and attach/paint two vertical white lines on my (clothed in black) belly. You know, like a pause button on a VCR/DVD/whatever.

DH said nobody would get it. I still think I was freakin' clever.


----------



## greenegirl

I had a friend that painted her tummy as a watermelon when she was pregnant. When the baby was born, they took a picture of her, naked, in a watermelon bowl (watermelon cut in half and then all the 'meat' taken out to leave just the rind) and used the two pictures in the birth announcement.


----------



## jessitron

Quote:

go as a big jar of Preggo Spaghetti sauce










Dress your dc up as a chicken and yourself as an egg.


----------



## Nettie

When I was 7 months pg, I got orange and black face paint. I wore a black sport bra paired with black yoga pants, so that my belly was exposed. I painted my entire belly orange, then painted on a pumkin face with the black paint. It was awesome and I got tons of great reactions when I answered the door to hand out candy!


----------



## Fuamami

Last night my dh suggested I paint a nipple on my belly button and go as a breast.


----------



## PatchChild

I am definately living in the wrong neighborhood. You all have MUCH better ideas than anyone around here. If I bring the candy, can I come visit you for Halloween?


----------



## St. Margaret

How about for only slightly pregnant? I don't know that I'll be showing all that much (already pretty fluffy!) by Oct 31st. But I still want to explore options that cleverly play on my pregnancy... I was thinking of a shirt that said "senior, class of 2025" for wearing to school that day (I teach high school and the seniors all have shirts like that) but that's all I got. Oh well, I can always go as the girl with the pearl earring again! Nice and comfy, can still wear it even with the tummy growing.


----------



## mama2toomany

I dressed up like a cow... and went as "calfinated"


----------



## doublesnap

ooh, such a good thread. I'm having a Halloween party and I'll be 22 weeks at that point.

So far I was thinking pregnant Bride of Frankenstein but you guys are all so creative!

Since I don't have much of a belly yet I don't know that I can do any of the costume ideas that involve the belly but I do like the belly as a pumpkin idea!


----------



## cornflower_3

*


----------



## nicklepic

I've also seen a costume where you wear a sash (like miss america), but it says Miss conception.

I guess you could dress up or casual for that one and they'd get the idea.

I've heard of a gumball machine, a speed bump (yellow line painted on black outfit), a fish tank painted on your belly, a deviled egg, hmmm
and the basic basketball or pumpkin painting.


----------



## KrystalC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natensarah* 
Last night my dh suggested I paint a nipple on my belly button and go as a breast.


Hahahahahaahahaha that's awesome!!!


----------



## DecemberSun

My mom was Mother Nature when she was pregnant with me.









When I was pregnant w/ DS my DH painted a pumpkin on my belly. DS LOVES seeing the pictures of my pumpkin belly!

I love the ideas everyone has!


----------



## oregongirlie

Humpty Dumpty


----------



## juliansmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicklepic* 
I've also seen a costume where you wear a sash (like miss america), but it says Miss conception.









:


----------



## aisraeltax

Spark had a great costume last year. she was a mommy cat i think (glued bottle nipples on a black leotard or something like that). someone shoudl pm her and ask for a photo. it was really cute.


----------



## dooney

If I'm showing enough by Halloween, I want to wear a sash that says "Watermelon Seed Spitting Runner Up"

Like I swallowed instead of spit... and didn't win...


----------



## Ruthla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dooney* 
If I'm showing enough by Halloween, I want to wear a sash that says "Watermelon Seed Spitting Runner Up"

Like I swallowed instead of spit... and didn't win...

I didn't know you could get pg by swallowing.


----------



## Arwyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I didn't know you could get pg by swallowing.


----------



## St. Margaret

: these are cracking me up!

I got an idea myself for those of us not showing too much... I might go as myself in 6 months... just stuff a balloon under my shirt, you know?

I'm trying to think of easy/appropriate things b/c I don't get to go to the wild party my friend throws this year-- we're going to a concert that weekend up the coast-- but I kinda want to dress up still for the day of, and I teach high school!


----------



## daniedb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funshine* 
When I was pg with Griffin, I wanted to be a "pregnant pause" - wearing all black and attach/paint two vertical white lines on my (clothed in black) belly. You know, like a pause button on a VCR/DVD/whatever.

DH said nobody would get it. I still think I was freakin' clever.









Okay, that is hilarious, and waaaay too cerebral. I love it!

I'm actually due on 10/31, so my dilemma is...if I go into labor (which I'm fairly certain won't happen - not counting on the due date at all), do I want to have to deal with the hassle of getting cleaned up before going in to deliver? I won't want to show up with a painted belly, too messy for my preference. I guess it'll be really fast to clean, if I use some washable stuff.

Wow, I can ramble, can't I?







:


----------



## Orangey

These are great ideas!

Danielle~ You could always go as a pregnant woman in labor, hospital gown, socks, etc. Or you could go as caution tape. Black outfit with yellow lines diagonally across and a saying something like "caution: could go into labor any minute"


----------



## huggerwocky

A Kinder surprise egg


----------



## Kasiok

Heres an idea..

Dress up in normal clothes, attach a paper bag to your belly with "Taking my child Trick-or-Treating" written on it... something like that









Kasia


----------



## magpiedee

If I had been due later than August and showing, I was going to dress up like Lara Croft-- black shorts, black tank top, black boots, french braid, fake gun strapped to my thigh-- and be Lara Croft, Womb Raider. But i've been Lara Croft, Tomb Raider several times before, so i've already got the costume.









Or you could always wear a flannel shirt, work jeans, work boots, and be a laborer.

So many good ideas here!


----------



## doublesnap

One of my friends suggested Tarzan, Jane, and Boy except I'd be expecting boy rather than finding him in the jungle!


----------



## babybugmama

subbing...I'm definitely showing and need a great idea.


----------



## jecaly

i went as saturn when i was (hugely) pregnant with dd--it was pretty fun. i dressed all in black, stuck foil circles all over me, wrapped my belly in stripey orange fabric and hung rings made from wire and wrapped in cheesecloth from my shoulders with fishing line. it worked!

*j


----------



## daniedb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orangey* 
These are great ideas!

Danielle~ You could always go as a pregnant woman in labor, hospital gown, socks, etc. Or you could go as caution tape. Black outfit with yellow lines diagonally across and a saying something like "caution: could go into labor any minute"


LOVE IT! Hilarious - thanks for the idea!


----------



## Spark

This was me last year as a Pregnant Mama Cat
http://static.flickr.com/91/272766179_deb4a8a1a9.jpg

Note the baby bottle nipples on my belly. Ahhh. Good times.


----------



## Spark

Oh, great, I killed the thread by showing off my nipples!







:


----------



## 2much2luv

I loved that costume, Spark!







:


----------



## Fab

What about a nun? It was my costume when I was 6 months pregnant!!!


----------



## Spark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv* 







I loved that costume, Spark!







:

YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!! Oh wooooooohoooo!!! That's SO exciting!!! Wow!!! Congrats!!!







Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! Gotta love those even numbers... unless you're expecting twins!!!


----------



## lilmindymoo

I'm 6 momths pregnant & after racking our brains for weeks for costume ideas my husband & I stumbled upon a Bun In The Oven costume. It's shaped like a little oven with an oven door that opens & has a piece of foam inside that looks like a bun. It's nice & roomy & fits well over my growing belly. Plus my husband found a matching costume that reads The Bun Maker. It's an apron & an oversized chefs hat.
You could easily makes both of these outfits at home using a cardboard box for the oven & an apron you have lying around for the other costume.
We can't believe we didn't think of it sooner, with us always talking about our little bun in the oven.


----------



## emski4379

Last Halloween, I was preggo at the same time as Britney Spears, so I dressed up as her. I got one of DHs wifebeaters, wrote "I heart K Fed" on it, wore a long peasant skirt, put my hair up all messy, and smudged makeup under my eyes. It was a big hit!


----------



## jennyorange

I think a classic one is to go as the guy with the beer belly. Put on a cap and wear a dirty t-shirt that shows your belly. You might be able to find Halloween coupons for it online somewhere.


----------



## PookieMom

Ooooh I was really hoping a thread like this would pop up. I'm a waitress and I love to dress up for Halloween. Some of the locals actually make it a point to come in on Halloween just to see what I'm wearing! Taking Notes:







:

Wow! Love the Mama Cat! Hilarious!


----------



## tuppence

Dude. These are all funny but kinder egg made snort. That's awesome! I would love to do that one but we don't have them around here so I don't think anyone would get it. I'm eagerly watching this thread though. I did just read that when Heidi Klum was super pregnant one Halloween, she went as an apple and Seal dressed as Eve--I thought that was cute.


----------



## Double Buckeye

If you can pull it off, do a couple's costume where you go as Joe and Bonnie from Family Guy.


----------

